# Bring back public flogging



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Corporal punishment has a long history and I am not talking about in school. Delaware has recently decided to remove its historical whipping post due to racial sensitivities. How ever I ask why not give twenty lashes to a wife beater? More to someone who sexually assaults a woman or a child? In addition to hard labor in prison.

American colonies judicially punished in a variety of forms, including whipping, stocks, the pillory and the ducking stool.[64] In the seventeenth and eighteenth centuries, whipping posts were considered indispensable in American and English towns.[65] Starting in 1776, Gen. George Washington strongly advocated and utilized JCP in the Continental Army, with due process protection, obtaining in 1776 authority from the Continental Congress to impose 100 lashes, more than the previous limit of 39.[66] In his 1778 Bill for Proportioning Crimes and Punishments, Thomas Jefferson provided up to 15 lashes for individuals pretending to witchcraft or prophecy, at the jury's discretion; castration for men guilty of rape, polygamy or sodomy, and a minimum half-inch hole bored in the nose cartilage of women convicted of those sex crimes.[67] In 1781, Washington requested legal authority from the Continental Congress to impose up to 500 lashes, as there was still a punishment gap between 100 lashes and the death penalty.[68] The Founders believed whipping and other forms of corporal punishment effectively promoted pro-social and discouraged anti-social behavior. Two later presidents, Abraham Lincoln and Theodore Roosevelt, advocated judicial corporal punishment as punishment for wife-beating.[69]

In the United States judicial flogging was last used in 1952 in Delaware when a wife beater got 20 lashes. In Delaware, the criminal code permitted floggings to occur until 1972.[70][71][72] One of the major objections to judicial corporal punishment in the United States was that it was unpleasant to administer.[citation needed]

Judicial corporal punishment has never been held unconstitutional in the United States.[69] In fact, the Fifth Amendment specifically mentions amputation of limbs as a possible sentence for offenders, perhaps referencing Thomas Jefferson's proposed legislation punishing rapists

From https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Judicial_corporal_punishment

https://www.newsmax.com/t/newsmax/article/975328/16


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

How about public hanging for the next BLM protester that throws a brick at a cop.


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

Hmmmmm. Stockades for low level offense, public caning for mid range, and the old noose for capitol offenses. 

Something tells me people would behave a bit more civilized after the first few people were made examples of.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Floggings and stumpings sounds way too much like muslim countries. Now if you are willing to throw electricity and other modern conveniences into the mix, sign me up!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

patrioteer said:


> Hmmmmm. Stockades for low level offense, public caning for mid range, and the old noose for capitol offenses.
> 
> Something tells me people would behave a bit more civilized after the first few people were made examples of.


Tar and feathers for guilty politicians, that is just the misdemeanors.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Is this thread a joke? 

In the tenth century raping and pillaging was a part of war...should we bring that back?


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Islamic states like this type of correction too...


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Ragnarök said:


> Is this thread a joke?
> 
> In the tenth century raping and pillaging was a part of war...should we bring that back?


It still is "part of war", radical Islam does it all the time. Particularly to Christians and Jews. 1980 to present. Middle East, Africa........

The Poles used to impale the Tartars and Turks, after their barbaric deeds, maybe bring that back? Tit for Tat?

It worked and the Poles kept the Horde out of Europe for hundreds of years.. Vivat Jan Sobieski!!!!


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> It still is "part of war", radical Islam does it all the time. Particularly to Christians and Jews. 1980 to present. Middle East, Africa........
> 
> The Poles used to impale the Tartars and Turks, after their barbaric deeds, maybe bring that back? Tit for Tat?
> 
> It worked and the Poles kept the Horde out of Europe for hundreds of years.. Vivat Jan Sobieski!!!!


That was my point.. how well does it work? Have the wars ended?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Ragnarök said:


> That was my point.. how well does it work? Have the wars ended?


Wars will not end until the final one.

Until then, vanquishing your enemy, instead of a false truce, seems to be the best means of a longer lasting peace.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Wars won't end til religion, power and money are gone. You'll be waiting awhile.

Back to the thread I don't see a lashing for a little attitude adjustment to the wife. However a full beat down is another story. Remember it was honor and obey at my wedding.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I've thought about this as well and I've come to the conclusion that it isn't necessary. I believe that prison/jail should be used what they are designed to do, get the trouble makers out of society so they don't threaten public safety, steal, or damage other people's property. I also believe that sentences should be fully served out, no more parole, no more good time 5 years means 5 years and its not going to be 5 years sitting on your butt with cable TV, you're going to work unless you're considered too dangerous in which case you're going to sit in your 8x10 room for the duration of your sentence. If prisons become overcrowded the build more of them or expand by building tent cities like they did in Maricopa County AZ. Jail/Prison is supposed to suck and you shouldn't seek to go there.


----------



## Black 5 (Apr 6, 2020)

Chain. Gang.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Black 5 said:


> Chain. Gang.


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

Kids don't learn acceptable behavior without a little sting. You can't intellectually reason with a 3 year old and make them understand the dangers that are all around them. But you can slap their hands and tell them not to put a fork into an outlet and they will remember. Kids who grow up to be adults in the modern world, are essentially 3 years old who were never spanked. Putting them in time outs didn't work when they were kids, and its clearly not working now.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

patrioteer said:


> Kids don't learn acceptable behavior without a little sting. You can't intellectually reason with a 3 year old and make them understand the dangers that are all around them. But you can slap their hands and tell them not to put a fork into an outlet and they will remember. Kids who grow up to be adults in the modern world, are essentially 3 years old who were never spanked. Putting them in time outs didn't work when they were kids, and its clearly not working now.


I do not disagree. But in the specific case mentioned, it might be better to let the 3 year old put the fork in the outlet. That might burn out some of those bad brain cells before they have a chance to root.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Y’all are thick as bricks. No one besides a few are buying your bullish.t too.

Full of sh.t lol


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Chain gang lol... hahaha


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Robots can do it faster HELLO!!! You all are hilarious..

Honestly I think this forum site should be made into a comic.

Clown ass hats hahaha...

Thanks for the laugh


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Ragnarök said:


> Robots can do it faster HELLO!!! You all are hilarious..
> 
> Honestly I think this forum site should be made into a comic.
> 
> ...


I am all for automation whenever possible, but I do not think robot criminals is a good idea at all.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Inor said:


> I am all for automation whenever possible, but I do not think robot criminals is a good idea at all.


I disagree just because I feel entitled and difficult


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

But on the low I agree that criminal robots are genius!!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Ragnarök said:


> Y'all are thick as bricks. No one besides a few are buying your bullish.t too.
> 
> Full of sh.t lol


Please explain, my good sir.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Annie said:


> Please explain, my good sir.


I don't think you are full of poop Annie..and it's not because you are a mod either. I genuinely know you are A ok.

:vs_smirk:


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

I think those people who want flogging to come back as a punishment should be flogged in private. If they still see it necessary then if they commit a crime they can be flogged.

Have a nice day


----------



## Black 5 (Apr 6, 2020)

Boy. There sure are a bunch of self righteous pricks on this forum.
As soon as you disagree, they get downright nasty and childish.

Just like the riots, you let one get away with it, others want to follow.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Ragnarök said:


> I don't think you are full of poop Annie..and it's not because you are a mod either. I genuinely know you are A ok.
> 
> :vs_smirk:


You should see what I've put away since your last thread, you know? About actually prepping as opposed to following the miserable news? I shall be in bread another 97 days and rice for that much, too.

Anyway.

But honestly if flogging were done justly--not saying it would, but if it could--it might probably be better than what we've got going on these days. What with the current system.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Black 5 said:


> Boy. There sure are a bunch of self righteous pricks on this forum.
> As soon as you disagree, they get downright nasty and childish.
> 
> Just like the riots, you let one get away with it, others want to follow.


Mob mentality?


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Annie said:


> You should see what I've put away since your last thread, you know? About actually prepping as opposed to following the miserable news? I shall be in bread another 97 days and rice for that much, too.
> 
> Anyway.
> 
> But honestly if flogging were done justly--not saying it would, but if it could--it might probably be better than what we've got going on these days. What with the current system.


If you deal violence to the violent it begets violence. In Saudi they behead many criminals...how long have they done this?

Justice is not always the sword.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

The past does not have to be the future.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

.....


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Ragnarök said:


> If you deal violence to the violent it begets violence. In Saudi they behead many criminals...how long have they done this?
> 
> Justice is not always the sword.


Okay, do we agree the current system isn't working?I'm not talking about beheading.. no one here is. I mean personally, I'd rather be flogged than sent to jail. What about you?

There are some unfortunate people for whom bad behavior needs to be associated with physical pain. It's very primal and regrettable, but it's probably better than being sent to a penitentiary where you might get raped or what have you.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Annie said:


> Okay, do we agree the current system isn't working?I'm not talking about beheading.. no one here is. I mean personally, I'd rather be flogged than sent to jail. What about you?
> 
> There are some unfortunate people for whom bad behavior needs to be associated with physical pain. It's very primal and regrettable, but it's probably better than being sent to a penitentiary where you might get raped or what have you.


How long in jail?

A real flogging is no joke and sometimes kills.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Ragnarök said:


> How long in jail?
> 
> A real flogging is no joke and sometimes kills.


Well see we're talking about variables now, and that's reasonable.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Some of the dumbass sobs on here are enjoying this.. but those are the fat old cowards. 

How many women do you see posting nowadays on this forum?.. they are disgusted by most of you that’s why they aren’t here.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

I’m disgusted too, and I have been for a long time.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Annie said:


> Well see we're talking about variables now, and that's reasonable.


You would take jail if you knew how a flogging felt.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

What you think it’s ten lashes?


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Ten real ones who make most on here cry and scream.. problably give most the old fat men a heart attack..


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Ragnarök said:


> You would take jail if you knew how a flogging felt.


Being hit with a whip or a stick as opposed to being jailed with psychopaths who might rape or goodness knows what? I think I'd consider it a mercy. I mean probably as far as I know.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Thankfully I'm good with the law. So, no problem here. Move along....:tango_face_wink:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I think the more important thing is a fair trial.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Ragnarok is having a day many of us have from time to time....been there brother....will be there again...I'm sure.

no perma bans needed....just a clean up on isle 9 for the evening... @Denton...


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Annie said:


> Being hit with a whip or a stick as opposed to being jailed with psychopaths who might rape or goodness knows what? I think I'd consider it a mercy. I mean probably as far as I know.


Well that depends on how rapey you like it...I'm a gluten for punishment myself.....oh Jesuth-chriiith.....hurt me hershal!!!!!! ifn your gonna drill...hit rock bottom I say!!!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Excellent thread!

I have not studied up on the physical and mental side of Flogging as a criminal deterrent so sadly I cannot comment.

There are a couple of areas that I HAVE devoted to study and those are;

DETERRENTS TO CRIMINAL INVASION OF 1.) ISLAMISTS; 2.) MEXICAN/CENTRAL AMERICAN GANGS & CARTELS

Flogging does not work.

Killing all but one works.

The one that you keep alive must be de-limbed (arms, legs), eyes, nose, ears and tongue cut out, testicles and penis removed, and sent back to his handlers in whatever evil place that he originated with these words carved into his chest with a knife dipped in pigs blood and feces; YOU ARE NEXT!

These animals understand this.

Slippy! :vs_wave:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

So, I am still confused. Do we just flog the Muslims or do we just kill em deader then a door nail? :devil:


----------



## Black 5 (Apr 6, 2020)

I still vote chain gang. 

And those disgusted by the members here are free to leave, and return, as needed.
Worked for me.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Black 5 said:


> I still vote chain gang.
> 
> And those disgusted by the members here are free to leave, and return, as needed.
> Worked for me.


Sometimes I get disgusted that other people are disgusted. Does that mean I'm caught in some sort of labrynth or conundrum of sorts...? A Catch 45? Discombobulation?

Too many big words, is it drinking time yet? :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Sometimes I get disgusted that other people are disgusted. Does that mean I'm caught in some sort of labrynth or conundrum of sorts...? A Catch 45? Discombobulation?
> 
> Too many big words, is it drinking time yet? :tango_face_wink:


I don't know about you but it's 11:30 here and I am off to do some yard work and yes, there will be cold beer involved. :shock: And for the record, I would be open to a discussion on flogging the Muslims before we kill em deader then a door nail. Just sayin. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Excellent thread!
> 
> I have not studied up on the physical and mental side of Flogging as a criminal deterrent so sadly I cannot comment.
> 
> ...


Hey slip....you mean do all the above....after we rape him right?....cause to do it before would make it hard to hold on to the little bastard and do a good job.....just saying....you know....in case someone was maybe asking for a friend or something....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> Hey slip....you mean do all the above....after we rape him right?....cause to do it before would make it hard to hold on to the little bastard and do a good job.....just saying....you know....in case someone was maybe asking for a friend or something....


I cannot take credit for my post above, if memory serves I'm pretty sure I got the idea from my good man @Old SF Guy ! :vs_blush:

(Dude cracks me up, makes me smile but instills fear in me deep down to the bone!)


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I cannot take credit for my post above, if memory serves I'm pretty sure I got the idea from my good man @Old SF Guy ! :vs_blush:
> 
> (Dude cracks me up, makes me smile but instill fear in my deep down to the bone!)


Slippy, did you forget about the pen full of starving feral pigs.........:sad2:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> Slippy, did you forget about the pen full of starving feral pigs.........:sad2:


:vs_clap:


----------



## Black 5 (Apr 6, 2020)

Slippy said:


> Sometimes I get disgusted that other people are disgusted. Does that mean I'm caught in some sort of labrynth or conundrum of sorts...? A Catch 45? Discombobulation?
> 
> Too many big words, is it drinking time yet? :tango_face_wink:


A mature responsible American citizen knows when it's time to drink, and doesn't need some nanny state guideline to tell him when to exercise his God given rights. Drink up at your discretion, sir!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Black 5 said:


> A mature responsible American citizen knows when it's time to drink, and doesn't need some nanny state guideline to tell him when to exercise his God given rights. Drink up at your discretion, sir!


AMEN Brother @Black 5 AMEN!

Can't drink all day if you don't start in the morning! :vs_cocktail:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

:vs_cocktail: Pit is fired up. I see hamburgers and beer in my future. I cleaned the pool filters, trimmed the bushes in back, fought tooth and nail with the hornets, (I won! But there massing somewhere for a counter attack! I know it! :vs_mad: ) Sprayed insecticide around the house. (Birds are falling out of the sky) Watering the rose bushes and front yard. I am done with work for the day. ::clapping:: Now, where the hell is that dopey Opie feller at? :devil:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Old SF Guy said:


> Well that depends on how rapey you like it...I'm a gluten for punishment myself.....oh Jesuth-chriiith.....hurt me hershal!!!!!! ifn your gonna drill...hit rock bottom I say!!!!


All the best to you, old sf guy. May God bless. I can't respond to such comments.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Ragnarök said:


> I think those people who want flogging to come back as a punishment should be flogged in private. If they still see it necessary then if they commit a crime they can be flogged.
> 
> Have a nice day


I would be ok if we had systemic floggings of people choosing to call themselves Ragnarok.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Black 5 said:


> I still vote chain gang.
> 
> And those disgusted by the members here are free to leave, and return, as needed.
> Worked for me.


I'm good with chain gangs also. Hard labor instead of TV, exercise yard, basketball, and choice of dessert. PLUS they work off some of the costs of incarceration by the taxpayer. Seems a more reliable deterrent for repeat offenders. JMO.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

StratMaster said:


> I'm good with chain gangs also. Hard labor instead of TV, exercise yard, basketball, and choice of dessert. PLUS they work off some of the costs of incarceration by the taxpayer. Seems a more reliable deterrent for repeat offenders. JMO.


Our prison system is pretty costly. I propose a self sufficient prison system where the inmates are assigned 3 inmates to a bed each taking an 8 hour sleep shift. The other 16 hours are spent working.

Inmates grow their own food, produce their own power, no tv, no weightrooms, no track or basketball courts and no visitors. If you don't work, you die.

But before this system is implemented, we must remove every foreign illegal alien inmate and put to death every death row inmate immediately.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Our prison system is pretty costly. I propose a self sufficient prison system where the inmates are assigned 3 inmates to a bed each taking an 8 hour sleep shift. The other 16 hours are spent working.
> 
> Inmates grow their own food, produce their own power, no tv, no weightrooms, no track or basketball courts and no visitors. If you don't work, you die.
> 
> But before this system is implemented, we must remove every foreign illegal alien inmate and put to death every death row inmate immediately.


But before we put them to death we can flog them, Right? :devil:


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

stevekozak said:


> I would be ok if we had systemic floggings of people choosing to call themselves Ragnarok.


You want To spank me? That's a little **** erotic don't you think? To each his own.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> Ragnarok is having a day many of us have from time to time....been there brother....will be there again...I'm sure.
> 
> no perma bans needed....just a clean up on isle 9 for the evening... @Denton...


I don't mind a banning..put me out of my misery.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Ragnarök said:


> You want To spank me? That's a little **** erotic don't you think? To each his own.


You seem to have gay sex practices confused with punishment.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> You seem to have gay sex practices confused with punishment.


You seem to be slow.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

My bed time is soon brother I wake up at 130 am to go to work..


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Ragnarök said:


> You seem to be slow.


You seem moronic, slow can be fixed.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> Wars will not end until the final one.
> 
> Until then, vanquishing your enemy, instead of a false truce, seems to be the best means of a longer lasting peace.





Mad Trapper said:


> You seem moronic, slow can be fixed.


Wut?.? Lol dang bud.. and you were a teacher? Holy fu.in shat


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

News flash I am a fu.in moron but you are a plankton. Lol Jesus you don’t need drugs when you can read the sh.t you put out.. keep it coming


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Ragnarök said:


> News flash I am a fu.in moron but you are a plankton. Lol Jesus you don't need drugs when you can read the sh.t you put out.. keep it coming


A micro saprophyte might be a better description of yourself. And I wouldn't $#!t you, you're my favorite turd. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Krackentoa (Jun 27, 2020)

Jeezus rag you sure like making friends. On flogging muslims nah...that's their fun on a friday night. Better thing to do is just film a bunch if pornos with a pig fcking Muhammad for an hour straight and post it on pornhub.


----------



## Krackentoa (Jun 27, 2020)

Their heads will literally explode.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> A micro saprophyte might be a better description of yourself. And I wouldn't $#!t you, you're my favorite turd. :tango_face_grin:


Don't toss my salad Trap


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Krackentoa said:


> Jeezus rag you sure like making friends. On flogging muslims nah...that's their fun on a friday night. Better thing to do is just film a bunch if pornos with a pig fcking Muhammad for an hour straight and post it on pornhub.


Is that what you're into?


----------



## Krackentoa (Jun 27, 2020)

Making muslims head explode. Sure
Aren't you?


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Krackentoa said:


> Making muslims head explode. Sure
> Aren't you?


I'm more into pizza


----------



## Krackentoa (Jun 27, 2020)

Got to get into those phsy ops.


----------



## Krackentoa (Jun 27, 2020)

Ragnarök said:


> Krackentoa said:
> 
> 
> > Making muslims head explode. Sure
> ...


And there is the other end of the pole ladies and gentlemen!


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Krackentoa said:


> And there is the other end of the pole ladies and gentlemen!


You made a phallic analogy hahahaha....bahaha ..


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

For the record krackentoa likes to makes heads explode and doesn’t see the irony in the conversation...lmfao


----------



## Krackentoa (Jun 27, 2020)

Exploding mentals has been a past time since I was a kid. Ask my parents and siblings. Aggie is the name antagonizing is the game. Irony, escapes me. Always been an alloy man myself.


----------



## Krackentoa (Jun 27, 2020)

Ragnarök said:


> Krackentoa said:
> 
> 
> > And there is the other end of the pole ladies and gentlemen!
> ...


No analogy. My sister is bipolar I can spot it a mile away. I didnt even need a scope with you.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Ragnarök said:


> For the record krackentoa likes to makes heads explode and doesn't see the irony in the conversation...lmfao


But he's dealing with, You, an irritable colon


----------



## Krackentoa (Jun 27, 2020)

Mad Trapper said:


> Ragnarök said:
> 
> 
> > For the record krackentoa likes to makes heads explode and doesn't see the irony in the conversation...lmfao
> ...


You know it. This IPA got me bloated!


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

So over the last week I have practically ignited...night after night....picking fights along virginia beach...among cops, bikers, blacks, and others. I haven't been sure of what I was looking for...a fight, an ass whippen, a rightious encounter......

I can say this...I'm a bit out of control.... I'm tilting at windmils and such....... like many here do....but we go down as fools and heretics in the end...so best we restrain ourselves.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm cool with the floggings and other types of punishment. My only condition is you get a choice. If you are found guilty of beating your wife you get 10 lashes and you're done and free to go OR you get whatever the current punishment is (most likely a little time in jail). I believe the people that opt for the lashes will not be repeat offenders.

Same with any crime punishment. You do 10 months of hard labor (moving rocks from one side of the yard to the other for 8 hours a day) or 10 years of sitting in your cell learning how to be a better criminal.


----------

